# Pale Ale Mania 2009



## worthogs webmaster (13/7/09)

Hi All,

Don't forget that *Pale Ale Mania* is nearly here! 

*Sunday August 2nd
AD Ryan's Restaurant & Bar
69 Main Street Diamond Creek VIC 3089
*​Beers can be entered on the day from 11am or left at participating home brew shops until 11am on the day _*before *_the event (Saturday 1st August).

Judging will commence at 12.15pm SHARP.

You can find all the information you need including entry forms on our website:

http://www.worthogs.net


----------



## Cocko (13/7/09)

Sorry if a silly Q, but can't see it via link... :unsure: 

Thinking this may be my first comp entry - what do you enter, as in a long neck? 3 long necks?

Cheers!


----------



## bum (14/7/09)

Second link in the red box on the right.

Good luck!


----------



## Fents (14/7/09)

Cocko said:


> Sorry if a silly Q, but can't see it via link... :unsure:
> 
> Thinking this may be my first comp entry - what do you enter, as in a long neck? 3 long necks?
> 
> Cheers!



Just a normal longneck mate.

$5 per entry maximum of two entries per style....i.e you can enter 2 different APA's, 2 IPA's etc.

Just take your entry down to daves and fill out the form.

First year i'll actually be in attendance at the comp too. nice.


----------



## Fourstar (14/7/09)

Fents said:


> Just a normal longneck mate.
> $5 per entry maximum of two entries per style....i.e you can enter 2 different APA's, 2 IPA's etc.
> Just take your entry down to daves and fill out the form.
> First year i'll actually be in attendance at the comp too. nice.



You entering anything Fents or judging? Ive got an APA fermenting adn an IPA ready to hit the cake of it.. hopefully my crawlspace under the stairs stays warm enough to ferment these baby's out or else it will just be an APA


----------



## worthogs webmaster (14/7/09)

Sorry guys, the actual entry forms and info are on the documents page:

Worthogs Documents Page

If you have any questions that are not answered by the documents - info flyer or entry form - please let me know and I will give you any assistance you need.


----------



## Fents (14/7/09)

Fourstar said:


> You entering anything Fents or judging? Ive got an APA fermenting adn an IPA ready to hit the cake of it.. hopefully my crawlspace under the stairs stays warm enough to ferment these baby's out or else it will just be an APA



yea i'll prb throw in an apa or two i've been saving.


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/09)

i might have a crack and throw in an IPA.


----------



## Fourstar (2/8/09)

Ok, so where are the results?!?!  


:lol:


----------



## worthogs webmaster (2/8/09)

I'm pretty good, but until I get them off Glenn, I can't put them up. Give me a day or so and they'll be online.


----------



## Fourstar (2/8/09)

worthogs webmaster said:


> I'm pretty good, but until I get them off Glenn, I can't put them up. Give me a day or so and they'll be online.



Cheers mate, 

no problems!


----------



## brendo (3/8/09)

Fourstar said:


> Cheers mate,
> 
> no problems!



hey fourstar - you will have to wait for the official results but I am pretty darn certain I heard your name for a 2nd or 3rd place in one of the categories - apa maybe - so well done.

It was a great day yesterday - well done to the worthogs for putting on a great comp. Got to try my hand at judging with the ipa's and best of all I managed to pick up 3rd place in the Australian pale ales :beerbang:

looking forward to this one next year!

Cheers

brendo


----------



## Fents (3/8/09)

great day. popped in late to have a couple, was good to see it was still kicking. nice one worthogs.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (3/8/09)

Results are now available on our website for you to peruse, and I'm just sorting out pictures too if you're interested.


----------



## Wardhog (3/8/09)

Woohoo!

That was the same beer that was broken out early on the swap day. Fents, you've got a couple bottles of it too.

Edit: I just remembered that that beer nearly went into the case swap, but then CM2 said he wanted the Vienna.


----------



## Fents (3/8/09)

well done wardy! :super: saw that and knew you would be super stoked. gonna saver those bottles now mate.


----------



## brendo (3/8/09)

Wardhog said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> That was the same beer that was broken out early on the swap day. Fents, you've got a couple bottles of it too.
> 
> Edit: I just remembered that that beer nearly went into the case swap, but then CM2 said he wanted the Vienna.



Well done Wardy... top work mate!!


----------



## brettprevans (3/8/09)

blame me for us not getting an award winning beer. that would be right!!!

i stand by my choice. lovely vienna!

top work wardy. big expectations from you now on your contribution to the xmas case swap.


----------



## Kleiny (3/8/09)

Well done Wardy 
And Razz for his IPA :icon_cheers:


----------



## brettprevans (3/8/09)

Kleiny said:


> And Razz for his IPA


crap didnt see razz's name there. now im worried. i gave a few beers and cider of mine to try on the weekend. not sure how well they will compare to the obvious quality of his beers! :unsure: although they were all dark beers so maybe i'll be ok! Good work Razz


----------



## razz (3/8/09)

Well bugger me !


----------



## brendo (3/8/09)

razz said:


> Well bugger me !



I told you it was a good beer mate at the melb brewers club meeting - luckily you liquored up one of the judges on Wednesday night h34r: 

Too be honest I didn't pick it at the time, but it was certainly heads and shoulders above the rest of the field - so well done mate!!

There wasn't too much left in the jug when it left our table either :beerbang: 

Brendo


----------



## razz (3/8/09)

Thanks Brendo. And thanks again for deliverying my entry. I shall thank you in person at this months meeting. Make sure Ian's driving !


----------



## brendo (3/8/09)

razz said:


> Thanks Brendo. And thanks again for deliverying my entry. I shall thank you in person at this months meeting. Make sure Ian's driving !



Shannon is driving this time around... so just as good from my perspective mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## razz (3/8/09)

I might bring the small corny keg. Well done on third place Brendo, top effort. Tony Wheeler does it again.


----------



## brendo (3/8/09)

razz said:


> I might bring the small corny keg. Well done on third place Brendo, top effort. Tony Wheeler does it again.



Cheers mate... it was a better result than I was expecting. And Tony certainly knows what he is doing with that style - a very hard man to beat.


----------



## Leigh (3/8/09)

I see a few other familiar names on that list, well done to all who entered...

Razz, I think I can remember the pale from Wed night, if it is, it was well deserved :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Maple (3/8/09)

Top work Razz and Wardy. Congrats to you too brendo and all the other placeholders who frequent here. 

just to stir the pot, any of those BIAB?


----------



## brendo (3/8/09)

Maple said:


> Top work Razz and Wardy. Congrats to you too brendo and all the other placeholders who frequent here.
> 
> just to stir the pot, any of those BIAB?



hehehe... 2-tier, 3 vessel on this front...


----------



## Wardhog (3/8/09)

Maple said:


> Top work Razz and Wardy. Congrats to you too brendo and all the other placeholders who frequent here.
> 
> just to stir the pot, any of those BIAB?



Mine was no-chill... but not BIAB


----------



## Fourstar (3/8/09)

brendo said:


> hey fourstar - you will have to wait for the official results but I am pretty darn certain I heard your name for a 2nd or 3rd place in one of the categories - apa maybe - so well done.



You're right brendo! 2nd place in the APA category... sweeto! Well done on the 3rd for the Aussie! :icon_cheers: Well done Wardy! You pipped me at the post by a few points. As for Nathaniel Reeves, sorry you got to feel my pain mate. 3rd place by 1/2 a point. Just hope it doesnt happen to you twice! 

Cheers!


EDIT:


Maple said:


> just to stir the pot, any of those BIAB?



Mine was No Chill.


----------



## snooze (3/8/09)

> You're right brendo! 2nd place in the APA category... sweeto! Well done on the 3rd for the Aussie! :icon_cheers: Well done Wardy! You pipped me at the post by a few points. As for Nathaniel Reeves, sorry you got to feel my pain mate. 3rd place by 1/2 a point. Just hope it doesnt happen to you twice!



Hey Fourstar, 1/2 a point was a bit of a rip. But I was pretty pleased with the result for my first AG. Certainly given me a taste for competition. Beginners luck...?


----------



## Fourstar (3/8/09)

snooze said:


> Hey Fourstar, 1/2 a point was a bit of a rip. But I was pretty pleased with the result for my first AG. Certainly given me a taste for competition. Beginners luck...?



goto vicbrew.org and see results for this years stout extravaganza and british ales comp. i had two 3rds... both missed by 1/2 a point! Talk about de-ja-vu!


----------



## worthogs webmaster (5/8/09)

worthogs webmaster said:


> Results are now available on our website for you to peruse, and I'm just sorting out pictures too if you're interested.



Sorry, stuffed up that link to our results page - correct link is here


----------

